# Bag End Cabs In Canada?



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,

I'm trying to find out who sells Bag End cab's in Canada, nobody local carries them. I sent an email to "[email protected]" but never got a reply. 

Anyone know? 

Thanks
Greg


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

The only place I've ever seen one on the floor was Avenue guitars in Edmonton and it might have been used but you could give them a shot.

cheers B.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

From their website...

CANADIAN REPRESENTATIVES

Eastern Canada
Modular Sound
Phone 847 382 4550
Fax 847 382 4551
[email protected]

Western Canada
Modular Sound
Phone 847 382 4550
Fax 847 382 4551
[email protected]


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's one in Halifax...
http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...G-END-2x12-speaker-cabinet-W0QQAdIdZ175402279


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

ronmac said:


> From their website...
> 
> CANADIAN REPRESENTATIVES
> 
> ...


I tried these guys already, unfortunately they do not return emails.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm sure Bag End cabs are great but if the company doesn't return your email and the distributor doesn't return your email, I think you should consider investing your money with a company that gives a damn.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

I have 2 BE cabs and they are amazing. I bought them locally thru Craigslist. I emailed the BE rep a few times (Jim Wischmeyer [[email protected]]). He returned all emails promptly. 

The only place he could give me that carries some BE locally (Toronto) is Audio Video Methods: 416-780-9022.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

There were a couple for sale localy here on Craigs..let me take a look....Up.. 

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/mss/msg/1519196935.html
http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/1526544345.html
http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/1511070544.html


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Bevo said:


> There were a couple for sale localy here on Craigs..let me take a look....Up..
> 
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/mss/msg/1519196935.html
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/1526544345.html
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/1511070544.html


That last link for the *Bag End Q10BX-D Bass Cabinet - $575 (GTA)* is a great deal. If I didn't already have mine I'd consider it.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

pattste said:


> I'm sure Bag End cabs are great but if the company doesn't return your email and the distributor doesn't return your email, I think you should consider investing your money with a company that gives a damn.


Agreed!! BE isn't the only boutique cabinet out there.


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

james on bass said:


> Agreed!! BE isn't the only boutique cabinet out there.


Yes, and it's looking like a pretty $$ venture to get my hands on one. I really like the no tweeter thing though. What other cab out there has no tweet?


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

FooHead said:


> Yes, and it's looking like a pretty $$ venture to get my hands on one. I really like the no tweeter thing though. What other cab out there has no tweet?


My Bergantino has a tweeter that can easily be turned off with the level knob.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

FooHead said:


> Yes, and it's looking like a pretty $$ venture to get my hands on one. I really like the no tweeter thing though. What other cab out there has no tweet?


All the Bergantino NV series have no tweeter, my NV610 sounds fantastic.

Most vintage bass cabs don't use tweeters.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

FooHead said:


> Yes, and it's looking like a pretty $$ venture to get my hands on one. I really like the no tweeter thing though. What other cab out there has no tweet?


Can you say why you want a Bag End cab? They're hard to get in Canada. You can try Jim's email I posted earlier, but I doubt you'll find an outlet that carries them where you live. Even in the US, new, they are expensive.

If you really have to have some I could be convinced to sell mine...:smile:

Check Avatar, Schroeder, Bergantino, Low Down Sound, they all make solid cabs, various price ranges, some custom.


----------



## RichNick (Oct 7, 2009)

FooHead said:


> I really like the no tweeter thing though. What other cab out there has no tweet?


For tweeter-less cabs, Trace Elliot comes first to my mind.


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

Why Bag End?

I picked up a used s15-d last year on a whim, price was really good so I figured I could always get my $ back if I didn't like it. Turns out I love that lil cab, nice and light, loud and goes really well with my Tech21 Landmark 300 head.

Anyway, my new band is fast outgrowing the basement scene and will be venturing into the real world soon and I'd like to add another s15d or maybe even a s15x-d.

That's the theory I have at least...


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

How about an Eden D115XL? There is a tweeterless version. I had one and it was a nice cabinet.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

FooHead said:


> Why Bag End?
> 
> I picked up a used s15-d last year on a whim, price was really good so I figured I could always get my $ back if I didn't like it. Turns out I love that lil cab, nice and light, loud and goes really well with my Tech21 Landmark 300 head.
> 
> ...


Well I know what you mean about loving the BE cab. I have 2 and they sound great together, but they are heavy and my back can't handle a lot of trips out of the house with them. I may buy an Avatar SB112 at some point for stuff away from the house. 

The Delta version can handle 500 watts @ 8 ohms and weighs only 47lbs, and the price is not too bad either. I could go lighter with other cab makers (Low Down Sound is one), but the cost is quite a bit higher.


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

The S15-D is only 44 lbs, so I can handle dragging 2 of those around. The 4x10 is almost 100lbs, I'm sure it sounds awesome, but I'm not up to hefting that around every weekend. From what I've read I can easily get away with running 2 of the S15's. 

I've never heard an Avatar cab, they look nice and light thought. The 2x12 looks interesting! Only thing is I'm not a real fan of the new Neo speakers, had them in my Mesa Walkabout Scout combo and just found it too clean/hi fi sounding for me. I lean towards the old skool kinda dirty sound.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

FooHead said:


> The S15-D is only 44 lbs, so I can handle dragging 2 of those around. The 4x10 is almost 100lbs, I'm sure it sounds awesome, but I'm not up to hefting that around every weekend. From what I've read I can easily get away with running 2 of the S15's.
> 
> I've never heard an Avatar cab, they look nice and light thought. The 2x12 looks interesting! Only thing is I'm not a real fan of the new Neo speakers, had them in my Mesa Walkabout Scout combo and just found it too clean/hi fi sounding for me. I lean towards the old skool kinda dirty sound.


Avatar sells Neo, but I would get the Delta version, bit heavier, almost double the power output. From what I've read the best BE to pair with a S15-D is the S15X-D which has the tweeter.

I saw this on the BE website on recommended configurations. I have the middle one:


----------



## James_E (Oct 16, 2008)

There's a Bag End, 15 inch of some sort, in the long & mcquade in Markham. Maybe L&M in Calgary will get it shipped to Calgary for you.


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

I actually found the exact BE cab I was looking for in Vancouver! It arrived about 2 weeks ago, I've played at home with it but haven't had a chance to fire up the new set up with the band yet. Hopefully soon.

On the bad side, my Tech21 head crapped out on me....not sure what went wrong, it just went quiet one night at home while practicing. It's in getting fixed, but they gave me a loaner to keep me going. 

I've been using an Ampeg B500DR head, it's some sort of programmable head...4 settings, with very simple controls: gain, bass, ultra mid, treble, fx blend, ultra hight switch and ultra low switch. I know nothing about this head, or ampegs, but wow, does it ever sound warm! It has a sort of constant digitally processed sound to it, the presets are handy for us cover band guys. Anyone ever seen one of these?


----------

